# GTR Magazine Meet



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Some pics from the event at Fuji Speedway yesterday.

Nice to meet everyone again. :clap: 

I guesstimate there must have been in excess of 300 GTR's (of all ages/variations) in attendance....still in awe of it all to be honest. 

I think me neck is sore from trying to look in 50 different directions at once! 

Sorry for the crappy pictures! I'm sure the others managed to get a lot better shots than I.

Roll on Nismo Festival!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## riggsy (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow wicked pics, some realy nice skylines there


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pix, Dave. It was great to catch up with everybody - definitely a good turnout with some very sweet Rs.

If they only got rid of the pace car and speed limited lapping around Fuji speedway it might have been a little more entertaining.  

Cya O!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Dave/Gio .. when is the Nismo festival please guys ?

Hope you are both well 

many thanks 

Steve


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep indeed a great turnout. Very cool to see 100s of GTRs in the same car park. Event lacked action though....something I had to get from the drift track around the corner from the paddock. 

Great to meet up with the regulars


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Newera said:


> Dave/Gio .. when is the Nismo festival please guys ?
> 
> Hope you are both well
> 
> ...



3rd of December Steve...you gonna visit ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice to see everyone up there - even saw Fuji for a change.
Needed more action on the track as Gio said.

Thanks for the pics Dave - looks like you liked that 110


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Demon Dave you are the best man

Thanks a lot for the pic's


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's a few more snaps.

Yeah the GT-R lap was a bit on the lame side, but the amateur drifting was fun to watch.

Great location for a track and a some nice views of Fuji 

Anyone else see the GTR with the table and cup holders? I'm still confused, pic below....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Did anyone else see that loon on the bike going down the straight wearing shorts, T-Shirt and a rucksack ?!??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic pics guys ! Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Some great pics there cheers guys for sharing


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great piccies, guys! :thumbsup:

Chuffed to see you managed to get a shot of mine, Nick, even though I am in the UK at the moment! Roll on Nismo... :clap:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Great piccies, guys! :thumbsup:
> 
> Chuffed to see you managed to get a shot of mine, Nick, even though I am in the UK at the moment! Roll on Nismo... :clap:



Which one is yours Thrust?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, I wanted to come to japan more early for this meet, cheers for covering it . . .I tought nobody would go. 
Nice to see the sunline wide body R34 wthout stickers:clap: 
Some nice history Skylines too . . .:clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

NickM said:


> Which one is yours Thrust?


gtrlux got it!  

PS That cupholder is weird, isn't it!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> gtrlux got it!
> 
> PS That cupholder is weird, isn't it!


The cupholder looks like a bento table for grandma!
By the way I checked sunline products and the kit is now availble, cheaper and in an other material then carbon-kevelar. Would be nice to see an R34 with that Kit, perfect mounted and sprayed in sonic silver . . .:clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> The cupholder looks like a bento table for grandma!
> By the way I checked sunline products and the kit is now availble, cheaper and in an other material then carbon-kevelar. Would be nice to see an R34 with that Kit, perfect mounted and sprayed in sonic silver . . .:clap:


Hmmm... wow! More interesting pics from hyrev... thanks!

Their kit is available in... FRP, I think (you're right, it's considerably cheaper). I was originally going to put it on and have it sprayed in white. 

PS I wonder if the ex-sticker sticky stuff can be polished off?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The end - 

Demon Dave, I hope you do not think I am trying to 
jack your thread, just posting different pics on the same event, 
rather than starting a new thread.

Was a treat to see the bikes in action, along with that yellow
Porsche gobbling up all the other cars on the track. Beautiful
weather with some kick a$$ cars, gymkhana action...not bad for 
1,000 yen + tolls (3800 yen - round trip).

Cant forget about this one - as Dino pointed out - R33 LM with
bonnet open on the track - lol


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't for the life of me figure out what those metal things are under that R33's side skirts....UV lights?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

hyrev said:


> Demon Dave, I hope you do not think I am trying to
> jack your thread, just posting different pics on the same event,
> rather than starting a new thread


not at all Paul, better to keep all the pics in a single thread. 

Great pics by the way


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> not at all Paul, better to keep all the pics in a single thread.
> 
> Great pics by the way


Glad to see this. I've really enjoyed looking at the cars, taken through different peoples' eyes. Many thanks to all who've posted piccies and comments... 

& what are those bits, UFO nozzles?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pictures Paul, although I'm not sure about the one with you posing ....

The Z-Tune's stunning, bit pricey though...!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NickM said:


> Nice pictures Paul, although I'm not sure about the one with you posing ....
> 
> The Z-Tune's stunning, bit pricey though...!


Did you ever see the movie "Starsky and Hutch"?
(sexy dragon pose - or something like that)

The other guy, Ken, just got new wheels (LMGT4) 2 days ago.
He also has GT7's but they are 19". 

I think there were about 5 or 6 LM R33's there. As far as the
on the track, i dont know what those things ae either, perhaps
NOS purge kit nozzles


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

For anyone that saw this car's brake set-up up close would you say that rotor is 355, 370 or 380 mm?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fantastic guys!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some very impressive machinery, Thx for the pictures everybody.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Is that you Hyrev? 









Cheers again to every body for sharing all the pics. Great job. 

. . . and now get me one of this cupholders . . . . and a Bento please.:clap: :clap:


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*NICE!*

Good pics Paul, did anyone get a pic of that white 33 with rear carbon difuser and carbon accents?

Those were lights under the side skirts of that GTR Dino was asking about.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

JOSHMELE said:


> Good pics Paul, did anyone get a pic of that white 33 with rear carbon difuser and carbon accents?
> 
> Those were lights under the side skirts of that GTR Dino was asking about.


Dude what happened to you? Never saw u!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Those pics are unbelievable,we have maybe 10 Skylines in Germany,you have over 100 in a meet:bowdown1: :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Is that you Hyrev?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha, that is me, just messing around. I get tired of using the
standard Peace symbols next to the face pose.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome pictures..... thanks for everyone who posted up all the pictures to sharing here.....:bowdown1:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

All these pictures, thank you much guys. They're all awesome. My folders are ever growing with pics.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Is that a girl or a small guy? Seriously.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Their kit is available in... FRP, I think (you're right, it's considerably cheaper). I was originally going to put it on and have it sprayed in white.


Man go for it, you where looking for carbon? I'm still thinking if I should buy the kit in FRP next year, when I finally will purchase a Skyline again.:clap:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> For anyone that saw this car's brake set-up up close would you say that rotor is 355, 370 or 380 mm?


370mm, as I reckon the wheels are only 18 inch. 380mm wouldn't fit, would it?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dino, did you say about 3mm space on these? Was a real tight fit.











looks like a guy to me, probably as tall as Ken Nomura


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

JOSHMELE said:


> Good pics Paul, did anyone get a pic of that white 33 with rear carbon difuser and carbon accents?
> 
> Those were lights under the side skirts of that GTR Dino was asking about.












Is that the one you are talking about, the R33 V Spec II Nur?
Did anyone else notice that? I should remove my V Spec sticker
and replace it with a V Tech one lol.

Sorry, pic quality on that one not so great.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Dino, did you say about 3mm space on these? Was a real tight fit.


I was looking at those thinking that maybe the others were 355mm but the Z-tune's are 365mm inside 18 inch wheels??? Depends which one you judge it off.

I'll bet they stop you damn fast though.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 370mm, as I reckon the wheels are only 18 inch. 380mm wouldn't fit, would it?


That's why I asked LOL


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*You probably heard me.*



DCD said:


> Dude what happened to you? Never saw u!


I was the idiot riding around on the 50cc pocket bike! They told me you were off taking artistic shots of all the rice burners!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Good to see so many gaijin in attendance at this event. Ill have some more photos to add shortly.

Cheers,

Mr. Adam


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

JOSHMELE said:


> I was the idiot riding around on the 50cc pocket bike! They told me you were off taking artistic shots of all the rice burners!


LOL...might have seen you actually...didn't recognize you!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

:bowdown1: I just messed my self :squintdan


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> For anyone that saw this car's brake set-up up close would you say that rotor is 355, 370 or 380 mm?


Seeing you are a brake freak, i was just about to email you, and ask you the same Q!!!

Slacking Dino!!!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

great pics:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

What car is this? Looks like a totally bad arrss tuner track car :bowdown1:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Seeing you are a brake freak, i was just about to email you, and ask you the same Q!!!
> 
> Slacking Dino!!!


LOL I'm hoping 370 mm. But hard to say from a pic


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That car was the personal car of Taiyo Sato, boss of SunLine, and he tuned it up 'lightly' for his own occasional track use. It was white, and started off with a carbon bonnet. He sold me the car last summer as he wanted a red one instead (red being his company's theme colour). 

He then went on to design & develop a carbon widebody kit and asked if I could lend him the car for the mockup. It spent most of last autumn with fibreglass plastered on it and being sculpted until it was ready to provide the mold for carbon and FRP body kits. It featured here and there, including TAS, covered in pretty amazing stickers, and has now been reduced to an everyday driving appearance so I will be able to drive it for the first time in a year. I am thinking of using it on the track, as an alternative or possibly as a replacement for the FD. 

It's still fairly stock inside, not nearly as badass as some of the other monsters on this site!  :thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> LOL I'm hoping 370 mm. But hard to say from a pic


Could be 365mm.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust, will you drive the car in the next 4 months? I am really off to see that car in flash and blood. I will be in Tokyo end of November and the before in Aichi. Would be cool to have a beer with you and some other guys . .:runaway: 

By the way, do you have to use wheel spacers for the wide body. . .I think it's larger then the Falken R34s wider arches.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE MORE PICS of that R32 GT-R on the left!!!










please!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux...Second attempt! My message disappeared when I pushed "Post".

Answers again... yes, I'd hope to be able to get up to join the Tokyo boys at the Nismo Festa at the beginning of December, but if you're down my neck of the woods I'd be more than happy to have that beer you mention! 

Wheel spacers, yes. As I recall about 50mm each side, to take the tyres to the absolute limit of the over fender. As you know, it is illegal to have the tyres jutting out beyond the top of the fender, and everybody in Japan has a very sharp eye for that, especially the police. The burning question is how close can you shave the law and still remain legal??? ........... 

Why are my answers disappearing? Grrr.... This is the 3rd attempt. Now that I have erased your quote, it seems to be working... nuts!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah the police has a focus on that. Especially my friends at a local american imports garage have problems with thier low riders. The local police even comes to the car park and askes: Do you really think you can sell that car with this wheels? . . . .uhh. . . ？！？:chairshot 
You know the sort of local hero police man, with polished bike, polished boots, polished glasses and polished brain . . . 

Ok will let you know when I will come to Disney Land, euh . . . Japan!


----------

